# Acs statutory declaration singapore.



## pankajti (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi friends ,
Has anyone done statutory declaration here in singapore for documents for acs? 

I want to understand the format and all. Do i need to have one stamp paper or each document or can i put them all together like we use to for various pages of home agreement. Just wanted to contact someone who has already done so . 

Thanks
Pankaj


----------



## shah83 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi,
I am also looking forward on this one. Has anyone done Statutory declaration for ACS in Singapore? Please share the details.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

shah83 said:


> Hi,
> I am also looking forward on this one. Has anyone done Statutory declaration for ACS in Singapore? Please share the details.


I made a stat dec before though for a different purpose. There's actually no specific format. You can just search in this forum for sample stat dec and you can use that format in Singapore. Stamp paper is not needed. Just print them out on A4, photocopy and sign each copy. Then schedule an appointment with the law office. The lawyer will ask you what the stat dec is for and they will chop it.


----------



## nardecap (May 9, 2012)

Hi,

Recently I did my SDs for ACS in Singapore. The process is simple. Prepare your SD format and then print the same on an A4 plain paper. Then visit lawyer with the person (Colleague/Manager) who is doing SD for you as lawyer wants to meet them personally and SD should be signed in front of the lawyer. In Singapore we can't do an SD on a stamp paper as per local law. Once the signatures are done in front of the lawyer, he will notarize it for you.

Happy to share contact details of my lawyer, please send me a personal message if you need the same.

Hope this helps.

With Regards,
Punar


----------



## engineer1 (Jan 17, 2014)

nardecap said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently I did my SDs for ACS in Singapore. The process is simple. Prepare your SD format and then print the same on an A4 plain paper. Then visit lawyer with the person (Colleague/Manager) who is doing SD for you as lawyer wants to meet them personally and SD should be signed in front of the lawyer. In Singapore we can't do an SD on a stamp paper as per local law. Once the signatures are done in front of the lawyer, he will notarize it for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Punar

Can you share the lawyer details for getting SD in Singapore.
many Thanks

Regards


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

nardecap said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently I did my SDs for ACS in Singapore. The process is simple. Prepare your SD format and then print the same on an A4 plain paper. Then visit lawyer with the person (Colleague/Manager) who is doing SD for you as lawyer wants to meet them personally and SD should be signed in front of the lawyer. In Singapore we can't do an SD on a stamp paper as per local law. Once the signatures are done in front of the lawyer, he will notarize it for you.
> 
> ...


Hi .. which format do we need to use? there are multiple formats of stat dec available and the one also available on commonwealth website, "Commonwealth statutory declaration form", "Statutory Declarations Act 1959". Is this the one to use? Can you please suggest?


----------



## pankajti (Jun 5, 2013)

cfuture said:


> Hi .. which format do we need to use? there are multiple formats of stat dec available and the one also available on commonwealth website, "Commonwealth statutory declaration form", "Statutory Declarations Act 1959". Is this the one to use? Can you please suggest?


Hii,
You can find a format on this forum or by googling. You can mail me if you cann't find and i ll reply with the one I used.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

pankajti said:


> Hii,
> You can find a format on this forum or by googling. You can mail me if you cann't find and i ll reply with the one I used.


Thanks Pankajti. I have PM you.


----------



## nav_aus (May 28, 2015)

pankajti said:


> Hi friends ,
> Has anyone done statutory declaration here in singapore for documents for acs?
> 
> I want to understand the format and all. Do i need to have one stamp paper or each document or can i put them all together like we use to for various pages of home agreement. Just wanted to contact someone who has already done so .
> ...


Hi Pankaj,

I am also looking for same information. Are you able to get statutory declaration in singapore. What procedure you followed? Appreciate if you can provide me details. Thanks


----------



## mdshah (Dec 15, 2015)

nav_aus said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> Please advise how to do statutory declaration in singapore and share the contact details of lawyer or any links to search. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

We used the commonwealth stat decl form 1959 printed on A4 sheet. It was a self decl for Vetassess. Got it certified at Australian High Commission Singapore. 

For this particular format, you dont need appt. If the format is your own, you would need to make an appt.


----------



## mdshah (Dec 15, 2015)

mystique1234 said:


> We used the commonwealth stat decl form 1959 printed on A4 sheet. It was a self decl for Vetassess. Got it certified at Australian High Commission Singapore.
> 
> For this particular format, you dont need appt. If the format is your own, you would need to make an appt.


Thanks for the reply. I think ACS will not accept self declaration. I need get my singapore work experience printed on SD and my previous colleague to sign on it.

Do you have any idea if the commonwealth SD can be used for ACS also?


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sorry, since VA was our assessing body I am not sure what would suit ACS.

But since this is a kind of certification/attestation, I would think it should apply.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

nardecap said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently I did my SDs for ACS in Singapore. The process is simple. Prepare your SD format and then print the same on an A4 plain paper. Then visit lawyer with the person (Colleague/Manager) who is doing SD for you as lawyer wants to meet them personally and SD should be signed in front of the lawyer. In Singapore we can't do an SD on a stamp paper as per local law. Once the signatures are done in front of the lawyer, he will notarize it for you.
> 
> ...


Punar
Thank you so much for your contribution to this forum. It helps a lot.

I worked in Singapore ~5 years with more than 5 employers. I am in India since 2011.

I can get couple of companies(Job consultancies) with reference letters. Thats not a problem. But for the direct employers they are not willing to give reference letters in the format ACS needs. Hence I should go for statutory declarations.

Since I am not in Singapore, I can't go in person to the lawyer in this case can i get the singed declaration in A4 paper and get the document notarized in India?


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi,

Appreciate if you could forward a copy of the SD to me. 

Just wonder if Justice of peace can sign on it instead of a lawyer?



pankajti said:


> Hii,
> You can find a format on this forum or by googling. You can mail me if you cann't find and i ll reply with the one I used.


----------



## ghai12000 (Sep 29, 2016)

nardecap said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently I did my SDs for ACS in Singapore. The process is simple. Prepare your SD format and then print the same on an A4 plain paper. Then visit lawyer with the person (Colleague/Manager) who is doing SD for you as lawyer wants to meet them personally and SD should be signed in front of the lawyer. In Singapore we can't do an SD on a stamp paper as per local law. Once the signatures are done in front of the lawyer, he will notarize it for you.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Could you kindly share your lawyer details with me ? 

Regards,
Shriram


----------

